# OMG - Hurry!



## Ms. Wicked

364 Days until Halloween!!!!!!!!! :googly:


----------



## Kaoru

LMAO...For a second I thought something really bad went wrong with your haunt last night.

Yeah I know 364 is just so little time!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Already making plans for next year whilst cleaning the aftermath from this year.


----------



## morbidmike

cant we have a leapyear or something to get a few more days I'm already behind


----------



## mixman

I was making plans for next year last night.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

mixman - I was doing the same thing, okay for next year..............


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I'm already re-designing my haunt, so I can expand across more of the property. Someone asked me what I want for christmas, and I told them either building supplies, haunt lighting, or a gift certificate to some of the haunt catalogs.


----------



## The Archivist

Like I've repeated so often in other sections, I'm also already designing the mini-desktop scenes I'm gonna build. My main restrictions are that they have to be animated using only one motor or by handcrank, have hyper-detailing, and be made from "found" materials. Should be interesting.

I've also taken up the challenge of creating UV reactant latex paint. Gonna see what the optimal ratios are and whether or not it's practical.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, Ms W, give us a COUPLE days to relax, will ya?

Today is R&R day. Props are drying in the basement, I have laundry to finish, and Spooky1 is making his birthday cake


----------



## Jack Reaper

Today...I hit Target, Walgreens to get some props for this years' Haunt.
Can you believe I bought 12 good sized bats for under $2.00???
75% off every Halloween item at Wal-greens!


----------



## Bone Dancer

It is time to hit the after halloween sales. But I'm resting today and will go over Monday.


----------



## Spooky1

Geez, Ms. Wicked. Now I feel like I'm behind already. :googly:

I did hit Spirit and Party city today and picked up a few thing.


----------



## Kaoru

I also think its a good idea to hit up some of the after halloween specials now! Good as possible gifts for some people I have met!


----------



## Revenant

I need to hit the stores tonight and buy up the leftover creepy cloth for my costume next year. I already have all the regular fabric I'll need to redo it.

Yeah, next year... that's one of my favorite parts of the post-haunt night with the crew... drinking beer & shots, laughing about all the great scares of the night, and talking about plans for next year!!

Now... time to start rebuilding that RC corpse torso...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

already throwin around some new room ideas...maybe a club blood vampire room since they are so popular right now or a zombie room as an opener sonce our graveyard is the first thing you see


----------



## pagan

Halloween is 364 days away and I'm behind schedule already.. crap! It sounds like I'm gonna have to hit Walgreens and Target tomorrow after work. Then it's back to HomeDepot.... again


----------



## smileyface4u23

We're already making plans for improvements to next years haunt...but I think we'll take a day or two off before we actually start working on it. I need to clean this house!!!


----------



## fick209

Geez, I haven't even started tear down yet, too lazy:googly: However, plans for next years layout were discussed and decided upon while enjoying some coctails after the tot's were all gone.


----------



## joker

I've bought some stuff at spirit yesterday 50% off and am ready to start planning next year, but we have one more night....(Lights Out!!).

Then I've got to start looking for a new venue as this will probably play a major roll in next years theme.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

RoxyBlue said:


> Geez, Ms W, give us a COUPLE days to relax, will ya?
> 
> Today is R&R day. Props are drying in the basement, I have laundry to finish, and Spooky1 is making his birthday cake


Geez Roxy, no wonder your post count is so high... you make your husband make his own birthday cake? :googly:

Ms. W - no pressure or anything, huh?


----------



## kprimm

Already working on 2010.


----------



## debbie5

I haven't even taken my stuff DOWN yet.


----------



## Adam I

362 days till Halloween and make nothing yet.
I guess, I should quit procrastinating.


----------



## ghost37

I need lots of R&R as well and have been planning for next year's haunt.


----------



## scream1973

I still have to finish tear down


----------



## Lunatic

I read the OMG- Hurry! I ran to this thread, saw what it was about and then puked! I'm too tired at the moment to think about what's up for next year. I reeeally appreciate the enthusiasm though.


----------



## Creeper

I'm mostly torn down but still decompressing. 

I've had a few thoughts about new ideas for next year and just talked with a buddy who has a roofing business. He goes through plywood like crazy and stacks it until he calls a hauler to haul it away. I think I'll be going with plywood walls instead of plastic in the backyard next year to better cope with the weather so this'll be a nice, sturdy, and free, solution.


----------



## Death's Door

Funny that you brought that up Ms. Wicked - on Sunday when I was having coffee with the hubby (he's a closet halloweiner - he rolls his eyes when I talk about it but he does likes to get involved and take over my projects), he started telling me some of his ideas he had for next year. I looked at him and told him to get back in the closet!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

I hit a few places for 50% off Halloween items and got some good deals......
Already painted 4 Jolly Rogers....


----------



## nixie

I already have next year all planned, mapped out on sketch paper, and a materials list going. My yard is still set up, however because hubby still thinks his brother is comming to see it (does this every year... he never comes, very sad) and I'm itching to get to work on next year. I'll take a few weeks to get my house back in order, get my Christmas decorations up, then I'll get to work on my Washington Irving tombstone with headless horseman statue on top. I'm begging hubby for an fcg for Christmas.


----------



## Kaoru

Got some good bargains with 75 percent off at Walmart and 50 at Target. Wish I had hit Walgreens since I also heard its 75 there. You guys are right this is the week to buy cuase by the end of this week they will probably all be gone.


----------



## trentsketch

I'm still recovering from an injured foot and strained neck from having to set up the day of and tear down the day after. Not that I'm slacking: I started planning possible themes for next year's haunt in August once I nailed down this year's haunt theme. Let's see: there's the haunted night club, that lesser-known Poe theme I scrapped in August for this year, the ancient Greek drama style, the international ghost one I've been kicking around since 2002, German expressionism (what's black and white and lit by yellow lights? this theme, that's what), the Wizard of Oz theme I bought all the fabric for three years ago when a nearby shop went out of business, and Macbeth, among other strong candidates.

Of course, I'll probably go temporarily insane and change the theme after I already start construction again, but I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.


----------



## bozz

*Scored at 75% off sales.....*



Kaoru said:


> Got some good bargains with 75 percent off at Walmart and 50 at Target. Wish I had hit Walgreens since I also heard its 75 there. You guys are right this is the week to buy cuase by the end of this week they will probably all be gone.


Yeah I scored at Walgreens and got 2 more of those giant bats with glowing eyes for $3.75 each (75% off) and I did well at Target at 75% off and got 2 vortex light show projectors that you can use with foggers for $ 7.49 each along with some solar power LED's.http://www.target.com/Color-Beam-Light-Show-11/dp/B00272LBKW/ref=br_1_7?ie=UTF8&


----------



## Jack Reaper

I am surprised at the amount of yards that are still set up......(Really cheap bargins..insert evil laugh here...)
No...I would not even dare.
Anyway...scored another skelly...and some fencing....bats....and a evil looking plastic sword.


----------



## Jack Reaper

10 days down....and what have we done?
As of now, besides the after Halloween sales...went to a thrift store looking for cheap cloth!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem

I finally got my walls torn down yesterday, since it was so nice out. 

Went and scored some good stuff at 75% off at King Soopers and Walgreens as well. Got 15 rolls of caution tape for a quarter each, some bats, makeup, and a cool Leatherface mask. Got some nice foam tools for an autopsy room for next year at Cost Plus World Market along with 2 rats in a cage. Also some scene setters for 75 cents each too.


----------



## Death's Door

I had a very busy weekend. Finally got everything down and most of the boxes packed away.


----------



## stick

I also finally got everyhing down dry ou and packed up this weekend and I packed it so that I now have more space so i can add more stuff in the future.


----------



## Devils Chariot

as soon as I clean up and put everything away, I can stat over. Already started makig sketches and a build list.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Scored a skull bowl.....some old fence pickets....

Also need to repair the fogger....this is a 15yr. old machine that ran $200.00 when purchased.....


----------



## hpropman

OMG that is all the time we have until the next one! Gotta get to work! Actually I made my list (that I am sure will grow) for next year.


----------



## BackYardHaunter

hahah i joke around with that. its sort of crazy that its over 300 days away


----------



## hpropman

No matter how much time you have it is never enough - you always wish you had more time to finish something else. :googly:


----------



## Jack Reaper

hpropman said:


> No matter how much time you have it is never enough - you always wish you had more time to finish something else. :googly:


Too true!
I have been slacking except for organizing the props!


----------



## Jack Reaper

44 Days or so have gone by....and I have been bogged down.....need to go to Home Depot and brainstorm....


----------



## Dixie

44 days have gone by already? Holy crap! 287 days til Oct 1st - when I want it all installed in the yard. Thats not as much time as it sounds. Gotta hurry! haha.


----------



## Spartan005

I've done more in the past month for Halloween then I think I've done in 3 years. Got enough OSB board to make at least half of my haunt, bought 3 pneumatics, custom painted almost half of all my props, mixed some music, and have the floor plan pretty much down. 

should make it in time this year.... hopefully


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Spartan005 said:


> I've done more in the past month for Halloween then I think I've done in 3 years. Got enough OSB board to make at least half of my haunt, bought 3 pneumatics, custom painted almost half of all my props, mixed some music, and have the floor plan pretty much down.
> 
> should make it in time this year.... hopefully


Wow and I was proud to have made one new tombstone.


----------



## Jack Reaper

Spartan005 said:


> I've done more in the past month for Halloween then I think I've done in 3 years. Got enough OSB board to make at least half of my haunt, bought 3 pneumatics, custom painted almost half of all my props, mixed some music, and have the floor plan pretty much down.
> 
> should make it in time this year.... hopefully


I stained a skull.........


----------



## Jack Reaper

You do realize....we are only almost 300days away.....


----------



## Jack Reaper

219 days left!!!!
Are any of you ready yet????


----------



## fick209

215 days to go...doing good this year thanks to finding hauntforum last year I have 2 ground breaker coffins done, mausoleum will be finished in next couple days. Only set back so far was a paper mache project which was killed and eaten by a dog (not my dog) that I "babysat" for a week, she took it right off the kitchen table and ate everything. Probably for the best (for me not the dog) it wasn't looking all that good anyway. Looking forward to starting on my "witch's den/lair" project next. 213 days from now I hope to be in very good shape, but more than likely won't be:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't started a single prop yet


----------



## stagehand1975

still taking down last years sets


----------



## steveshauntedyard

I'v done about 7 new stones with about 10 more cut out. I'm on groundbreaker #2 and have built 3 break beam kits. I am also the proud owner of two new prop-1 controllers. We are planning a toe pincher coffin make and take for some time in the next few months. Still need to build more fence. Update my columns and start on a possible mausoleum. I have the foam sheets but no wood yet for the frame. Way too much to list..........I did however put in for my vacation days today for the week of.


----------



## debbie5

I've done nuttin'. I still have a glass pumpkin filled with makeup & crepe hair that needs to be put in storage!


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA

208 days and I now can't get haunt planning out of my brain. I blame this forum entirely. Curse you all and your $20 prop challenge!


----------



## trishaanne

I've managed to make the sign for the drive in and carve 2 more stones but that's it. While not feeling well for the past few days I did take the time to make up my list of projects though...at least it's a start..lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I bought a spring I need for a project - that's kind of a start, isn't it?:googly:


----------



## trishaanne

According to my list, if I work every weekend from sun up to sun down, and 4 eveneings a week after the kids all leave, I MAY be able to get some of these things done!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

O.K. guys...200 days to go...


----------



## Uruk-Hai

steveshauntedyard said:


> I'v done about 7 new stones with about 10 more cut out. I'm on groundbreaker #2 and have built 3 break beam kits. I am also the proud owner of two new prop-1 controllers. We are planning a toe pincher coffin make and take for some time in the next few months. Still need to build more fence. Update my columns and start on a possible mausoleum. I have the foam sheets but no wood yet for the frame. Way too much to list..........I did however put in for my vacation days today for the week of.


Man, you're on a roll! Certainly waaaay ahead of me that's for sure. I'm still trying to knock things off the list from LAST year!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

dang Ms. Wicked. You had me worried! *collapses from relief* my poor heart cant take to much more!


----------



## Jack Reaper

We are darn near the 1/2 way point!! Not to add stress or anything!


----------



## Hauntiholik

100 days till Halloween!​


----------



## samseide

jeeez don't remind me! Feel like the rabbit from alice and wonderland...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, I wonder if I should be working on something?:googly:


----------



## Dark Star

Nah Roxy...it is the racing in the last two weeks that makes it exciting


----------



## DeathTouch

I can't take the presure.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

100 days aint nearly enough! I already want to get home and get going!


----------



## Monk

I just moved across the country and had to leave most of my creations behind along with 99% of my supplies. Starting all over with an extremely hectic work schedule is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Adam I

99 days till and I've got to get started.


----------



## Hauntiholik

95 days till Halloween!​


----------



## DeathTouch

So it aint so!


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm started to feel a little pressured here! I just mapped out how my layout will be in my yard and I still need to get half of my display together in only 95 days....no wait not 95 days less because I put all my stuff out in the beginning of October. Oh Crap how many days will that leave me??????


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh Man I just calculated the amount of days until October 1st and I only have 66 days!!! NOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!


----------



## Night Watchman

The thing I dread is the weather. Last year was very windy, it rained most of the day and it was cold. Can someone promise me a dry night with no wind and not freezing. That would put me at ease.


----------



## DarkLore

Night Watchman said:


> The thing I dread is the weather. Last year was very windy, it rained most of the day and it was cold. Can someone promise me a dry night with no wind and not freezing. That would put me at ease.


I have a personal policy against making promises. I but I can definitely assure you of a dry night with no wind and not freezing. I'm just not sure that's going to be in Ontario, Canada. Are you willing to travel?


----------



## autumnghost

LMAO Darklore's been to weatherman school!


----------



## Hauntiholik

90 days till Halloween!​


----------



## Howlinmadjack

DarkLore said:


> I have a personal policy against making promises. I but I can definitely assure you of a dry night with no wind and not freezing. I'm just not sure that's going to be in Ontario, Canada. Are you willing to travel?


Sounds like a Florida Halloween! That's a long trip from Canada!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

For the people who can't get going on props, here is your swift kick. Get going already. I think we are at 86 days.


----------



## Hauntiholik

85 days till Halloween!​


----------



## DeathTouch

Hauntiholik said:


> 55 days till Halloween!​


Stop scaring the kids. And me. LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

DeathTouch said:


> Stop scaring the kids. And me. LOL


LMAO! I fixed it. It got your blood pumping though didn't it?


----------



## DeathTouch

Hauntiholik said:


> LMAO! I fixed it. It got your blood pumping though didn't it?


My hand was shaking..Yes! And there is a little drool on my bottom lip. But I am good now.


----------



## Hauntiholik

80 days till Halloween!​


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh Crap! Maybe I need another hobby that doesn’t involve time constraints.


----------



## badger

You almost make this sound like a bad thing...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

It only a bad thing if you got a Sh!t load of Halloween prop ideas to get busy on and you haven't done a dam thing yet!
Oh wait - that's me! 
Stuuupid calendar!!


----------



## DarkLore

The biggest problem here is the damn heat. If you aren't productive enough the first couple months of the year, you literally feel the burn in the last couple.

I think next year I'll focus on building a haunted dollhouse. Then I could laugh in the cool AC when Haunti says - 80 days til Halloween. "Oh my...only 80 days and I've still got to make a cauldron out of a thimble!"


----------



## PirateLady

Funny how the days fly by when you are having a mental breakdown on your list of props to finish and it doesn't seem to be getting any smaller.


----------



## Luigi Bored

Wow, you guys really start early, we're just now getting started. Maybe we're too late to make a good haunted display.


----------



## Hauntiholik

75 days till Halloween!​


----------



## DeathTouch

Holly cow time is going to fast. How much for it cost me to to have you tell me it was 300 days? Hum?


----------



## Hauntiholik

If I told you it was 300 days til Halloween would you finish in time?

If you want to be spared from the typical nightmare about your props not being finished when the TOTs show up it will be an additional charge and require a mind meld


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes. but then I would think I had more time and add more props, then I would have to ask for more time. LOL

The mind meld sounds ok. I would even drive the little piggy who goes wee all the way home if you gave me the time. I love the commercial.


----------



## RoxyBlue

72 days - hmmmm, I think there's still time to redo some tombstones as long as I don't get TOO ambitious with the design...


----------



## lisa48317

DeathTouch said:


> For the people who can't get going on props, here is your swift kick. Get going already. I think we are at 86 days.


OMG, I almost spewed water all over my monitor when I took a drink & looked at this! How funny!


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, 66 left


----------



## Hauntiholik

65 days till Halloween!​


----------



## DeathTouch

Damn it! Slow down I am not ready! What happened to 90 days? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where's that Twilight Zone guy with the stop watch when you need him to, like, get stuff done while time stands still?:jol:


----------



## fick209

Holy crap, the days are now flying by! For everybody who starts on Oct 1st...only 33 days left Time for me to get working on stuff again, good luck everybody


----------



## Spartan005

Pull yourselves together people... WE CAN DO THIS! 




oh, and 63 days left.


----------



## SuperCreep31

time to get ready for our big day guys!


----------



## Daphne

I moved furniture out so I could put my stirring cauldron witch in my great room so I can finish her this year! 

OMG, her hands won't stay put on the stick, the Dougie mouth keeps messing up and just spinning (thank goodness the mask I made is removable) and I have no idea where to start on the neck movement issue!!!!

I haven't even determined which lights to order from Cory either. 

I need MORE time!

UGGGGG!!

SMACK! I'm ok.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

definitely feeling the pressure now. got to get off this forum and get busy!

61 days left!


----------



## trentsketch

Today starts my month-long papier mache binge to get everything done that needs adequate drying time. I start with the most complicated design and end with big round things, like pumpkins, pumpkins, and pumpkins. Then I can start panicking about signs, lighting, sound, and...the big support structure to hide everything I don't want seen from the street.


----------



## Spartan005

So now I'm starting to get stressed out a bit. 45 days left for me as our haunt starts the 15th. I have 50 sheets of plywood and 100 2 x 4s being delivered sometime this week, not to mention school just started and I'm still working 40 hours a week at TGI Fridays. I have a lot of work to do...


----------



## Hauntiholik

60 days till Halloween!​


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Hauntiholik said:


> 60 days till Halloween!​


I'm not listening!! La! La! La! La! La! La! La! La! La! La! La! La! La! La!


----------



## mroct31

I prefer to think of it as 1/6th of a year left! It sounds more pleasing than the reality of 60 days!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Vlad

Ack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daphne

Somebody please make the counting stop! I feel like I am trapped in an Edgar Allen Poe story! 

Nothing is coming together or ordered and the lion's share of my display goes out on October 1st!!! The witch isn't working and is naked in my Great Room!!! I can't put out a non-operational naked witch! Some of the portal to hell is in the same floor (the biggest chunk of the design isn't even established though)!!

I can't believe these people think I have time to take them back and forth to school, buy groceries, cook and help them with homework!

UGGGGGGG.....


----------



## pyro

tick -tock --tick --tock


----------



## Joiseygal

Now I have to start working on the bigger things like walls and the rest of my fence. I'm sure glad we have a beautiful day here in Jersey! Now back to work!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Time keeps on slippin', slippin', slippin'
Into the future.....


----------



## morbidmike

why did I start a last minute prop WHY???????


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh sure, just RUB it in

I feel no panic. Really, none at all. I mean it:googly:


----------



## Daphne

Don't worry RoxyBlue, I have plenty of panic to cover both of us. Hauntiholik just posted 55 days yesterday, now it is 50...

Thats it, I've decided it ALL comes together today!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i'm not really worried. i have almost all the props finished. its all small stuff now, waiting for my sister to bring me back my fogger and my lantern. then its just small stuff, more little cakes and get the trees put together. and got to get the candy. not too worried.


----------



## Night Watchman

If your stressed look at it this way there is 415 days until Halloween 2011.


----------



## nixie

I'm FREAKING out!!! I set up on Oct. 1st, so that cuts my time more than in half, and I have SO much to do, and then I had to go and get sick. I still have that dragon to finish, then a bunch of little random things... eeeeek!! What am I doing on the computer??


----------



## tot13

nixie said:


> I'm FREAKING out!!! I set up on Oct. 1st, so that cuts my time more than in half, and I have SO much to do, and then I had to go and get sick. I still have that dragon to finish, then a bunch of little random things... eeeeek!! What am I doing on the computer??


Right there with you, Nixie. We go live Saturday, Oct. 2. I don't think I've ever been as far behind schedule as I am this year.


----------



## madmomma

I hear you Nixie, ToT13 and all you others who are crankin' it up to be ready for the big reveal day. My plans got shot to hell when my DH decided to let someone rent our lower level a month ago.  He's staying in my workroom while the bedroom and bathroom are being renovated. What a disaster. Causing friction but I can't let that intefere with what I have to do for Halloween. Can't disappoint the kids. I'll think of something.......hhmmm...:devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## pyro

this is killing me--now its time to panic


----------



## Eeeekim

1 have:
1 Wife, 3 kid under 10, 1 dog, 1cat, 3 days of soccer to coach, 1 basement to refinish, sleep, work, and 3 props I MUST finish by the big day. ACK!!!
I'm telling the wife "if I fall down dead just drag me out to the front yard and leave me, It will look great by halloween."


----------



## Hauntiholik

pyro said:


> this is killing me--now its time to panic


----------



## Dark Angel 27

thanks haunti no pressure at all!


----------



## lisa48317

Eeeekim said:


> I'm telling the wife "if I fall down dead just drag me out to the front yard and leave me, It will look great by halloween."


OMG, that's funny! that is really personalizing your haunt!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## fick209

Nothing like seeing someone else's props in person to get some renewed prop building inspiration. I think I'll be good to go in 40 short days


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Daphne

I am working like a dog on a portal to hell and my teenager asks if I am SERIOUSLY going to use a store-bought mask in it versus sculpting one because the store-bought ones are SO lame! If I had time to sculpt a hand/arm, why didn't I do a face also? 

I have 35 days left and my display goes out in 7 days. Wonder if I have time to build a cage to go with my cauldron witch (also not done)? I know exactly who I could use in there now and I wouldn't need an MP3 player for the screaming!!!! 

Lame indeed....


----------



## steveshauntedyard

I started putting my yard up yesterday. I will continue today wooohoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778

OMG, you people are killing me!! I have to be a week behind because i need help with my set up and my husband wont be here until the second week in Oct so please wish us luck. Normally we set up the whole week and this year we are doing it in a few days.


----------



## HauntCast

Someone brought this thread back to life a bit soon.


----------



## DeathTouch

Cool haunti now says we 100 days


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## RoxyBlue

(insert "Jeopardy" theme music here:googly


----------



## Spooky1

EEK, tomorrow is October!


----------



## scareme

Only 29 days left here. I'm not going to make it.


----------



## Dixie

Hahaha, it feels like just yesterday when I pulled up Haunt Forum, saw this post the day after Halloween and laughed hysterically. Where does time go?!?!


----------



## Goblin

*Halloween Countdown 2010*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yes, i can now proudly say that i'm 90 percent finished with everythingl tomorrow it all comes together for a second light test with everything included. yay!


----------



## Joiseygal

Now it is starting to feel like I'm pressured! I know I still have 29 days for the official day, but I still don't think I will have the things out that I display for the month of October. Why is it I can never enjoy Halloween until the day after????


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Dark Angel 27

hahahahaha! love it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked




----------



## Goblin

29 Days to go.


----------



## Goblin

28days to go!


----------



## Goblin

27 Days to go!


----------



## Goblin

26 Days to Go!


----------



## Goblin

25 Days to go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

so now its a countdown thread...no pressure what so ever! :googly:


----------



## Goblin

24 days to go!


----------



## remylass

You are the devil. Ugh, stressed just looking at the countdown.


----------



## DeathTouch

La la la can't hear you!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hehehe. you guys are hillarious! yipes, better get busy!


----------



## Goblin

23 days to go!


----------



## Goblin

22 Days to go!


----------



## Daphne

I'm not listening, I'm not listening!


----------



## Goblin

21 Days to go!
OMIGOD! 3 WEEKS LEFT!


----------



## slightlymad

UGH this will be my first year of real pressure only started to get things out of the attic and had to travel get home hopefully Friday plan sons 18th birthday visit with second and 6 week early grandson and make time for the display. Yup gonna be hectic better buy the gallon bottle of capt.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

At this point, I don't have much pressure. Not enough money to have pressure. Pored all of my money into a bigger project and then the extra go's to discount props from walgreens. 

But I'll probably buy something on impulse and be happy I did.


----------



## Goblin

20 days to go!


----------



## Goblin

19 days to go!


----------



## madmomma

FINALLY brought my boxes of decorations down from the attic last night. Put a few out before it got dark. Will try and have everythig up by this weekend but my yard won't be anything like how it was supposed to be due to too much going on this year and lack of Halloween funds. Still, it was exciting to see my props and decorations again! I missed them...LOL


----------



## Goblin

18 days to go!


----------



## NytDreams

Working like crazy to get things up. This year has been hard between work, online schooling, regular housework, and setting up the yard (front and back).
Frustrated that it's not all up yet, but had to do a LOT of tombstone repairs last night, so they should be ready to go today. 
So much stuff to get out of the attic and closet. Haven't even started on my 'grabber' using the massager. *sigh* Oh, which reminds me, still have to dig up the clothes I buried months ago.
But it WILL be up this weekend, one way or another!

Let the panic commence!:googly:


----------



## slightlymad

Panic definitely panic still trying to talk the powers that be into letting me fly home Friday so i can atleast get started


----------



## Goblin

17 days to go!


----------



## Goblin

16 days to go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yipes! so few days! I know its going to be a mad scramble to get everything ready!


----------



## IMU

:::sigh:::


----------



## Eeeekim

This may be a sign that I am getting old but staying up until 1:30a.m. to work on projects and getting up a 7a.m. is just not working for me anymore. red bull and coffee are not doing the trick the next day. What's next? Losing my hair.... wait...Crap!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Just think, in a half a month you will have to reset the timer again. Then we do it all over again.


----------



## Goblin

15 days to go!


----------



## Goblin

14 Days to go! 2 weeks left!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Starting to get panicky... 2 weeks left and I just added two last minute projects to the list. I really really hope I can finish it all!


----------



## Goblin

13 Days to go!


----------



## Goblin

12 Days to go!


----------



## Goblin

11 Days to go!


----------



## Goblin

10 Days to go!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Goblin

9 Days to go!


----------



## Daphne

Ok, whining on.

Things are starting to unravel. The streetlights are reflecting off the top of my bottomless pit and wrecking the effect and short of building a wall in the cul-de-sac, I have no idea how to fix this. I am not done with the witch or have everything even pulled out yet but several things, my FCG for starters, are intermittently working and have to be fixed. 

On top of that a kid petitioned and got the homeowners association to declare Saturday Halloween. This just irritates me to no end. Half the neighborhood will do it one day, half the other like a few years ago and it ruins it since 3 houses do it, the next 3 don't.

To make it complete, someone tipped over some of my stuff a couple nights ago. Nothing was hurt and I thought it was the wind until yesterday when the webbing had been torn off and thrown on the ground on half my tombstones. This wasn't wind and it is obvious. I haven't checked this morning but I am hoping things are OK. We have 2 neighborhood teenager boys with nothing to do so the concern is they are doing it and it will escalate. The neighborhood is having a Halloween party and the hayride was coming to my house since we do a big display. I told the HOA President last night that if anything else happens to my display, I am out, it comes down and I am done. I love Halloween and look forward to it all year but am so furious I could just slap someone. I hope that if it is those boys I don't catch them in the act. They better hope that as well.

Thanks. Whining off.


----------



## Goblin

8 Days to go!


----------



## Goblin

7 Days to go!
JUST 1 WEEK LEFT!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nooooo! help! I can't believe it's happened again...but I can't find my midnight syndicate cd. its the vampyre one? can anyone help me?


----------



## aquariumreef

Did you look under the sofa?


----------



## Goblin

6 Days to go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

aquariumreef said:


> Did you look under the sofa?


i've looked everywhere


----------



## Daphne

I think it is time to put my head down on my desk and sit quietly. I just broke my foam cutter (first one this year, I went through 2 last year so don't judge me ha ,ha!). Suddenly, I realized I had dropped it and was frantically gouging out the foam with the end of a sharpie and my hands. It was a frenzy and there is wig head chunks all over the room, all over my clothes and in my hair... My German Shepherd who loves to be in the house tore out the door to the yard! I think he left claw marks in the floor...

Dark Angel 27, any chance you left it in a CD player somewhere in the house? Here is how I just found a spider I've been looking for almost a week. Stop looking. I did and just found it!


----------



## Goblin

5 Days to go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

all is well now. i just broke down and bought another Midnight Syndicate CD. this time i got 'The 13th Hour' cd

surprisingly, i'm feeling pretty calm. but i still have a few more things to do to be ready!


----------



## DeathTouch

4 days to go!


----------



## Eeeekim

no really, Hurry! it's not funny anymore.


----------



## Goblin

4 Days to go!


----------



## Goblin

3 Days to go!


----------



## Goblin

2 Days to go!


----------



## madmomma

I'm scared, very, very scared! :zombie:

(maybe that's because I'm not finished decorating yet with only 2 days left???)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bring it on!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

reallly feeling the pressure! i really hope i get everything done on time


----------



## aquariumreef

Your feeling pressured? I haven't even started yet!


----------



## Spooky1

I don't think I'm ready yet!


----------



## Night Watchman

I set up today/tonight. Have couple of things to put out and need to figure out where the wind is coming from to set up the fog. Weather looks good, a little cool but I am keeping the faith. Bring it on!!!!!:smoking:


----------



## debbie5

I had to take stomach meds tonight..STRESS! I swore I wouldn't ever be this down-to-the-wire! damn weather threw me all off schedule! This is my 1st year setting up entire haunt on my own (well, hubs helped a little bit). I thought I'd lose some weight..umm..no- I'm just freezing cold! it's a LOT of work! Please Lord..let a miracle happen....


----------



## Goblin

1 Day to go!


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay! Got my decorating done!


----------



## Night Watchman

Had it done, than had to take it down because of the wind. Broke two props today because of wind, and tomorrow looks like the same. May not set much of my stuff out if the bad weather continues.


----------



## dynoflyer




----------



## fick209

Because I finally accepted help from other people (I HATE not placing everything myself), I am actually in very good shape. Couple hours tomorrow & I'm ready. Not too bad considering I couldn't do anything till after the storm passed Thurs. night. 
Best of luck to EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Spooky1

12:19 am, It's Halloween! Roxy even gave me my Birthday present already (and no it didn't involve rowing )


----------



## Goblin

It's hereeeeeeeee! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Dixie

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK, I'm so excited I can't stand myself!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Night Watchman

Why am I here. I have something to do.

Happy Halloween!!!

Just think tomorrow there will be only 364 days until Halloween!:googly:


----------



## Dixie

Night Watchman said:


> Why am I here. I have something to do.
> 
> Happy Halloween!!!
> 
> Just think tomorrow there will be only 364 days until Halloween!:googly:


That means that tomorrow........ we will have to start the "OMG HURRY: 2011" thread, LOL!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

All systems go!!!!


----------



## madmomma

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL!Sorry about your setup NightWatchman but again, only 366 days left to Halloween 2011!


----------



## Spooklights

All ready here! Let's get this party started!


----------



## Daphne

True to form, I was out there building something at 6:45PM just before the TOTs started coming by!

Hey that new countdown means I have plenty of time to finish my witch for Halloween now!

My husband and I take down the entire haunt on Halloween night after everyone goes home. It messes with the neighbors heads when they drive by and everything is gone the next morning. It is up to the ceiling in every room and will likely take until next Halloween to find somewhere to store it all!


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I hear ya. I was corpsing just before the horde came. 

All my stuff is down, just too stop theft. Not happy about it. At least now I can work with no pressure. And LOTS of money


----------

